# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  "un hamster à la fête forraine" ou comment maltraiter un hamster...

## Hellgrine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJyN9vEWhg4

Je suis très choquée que les parents ne disent rien, en plus les enfants ont l'air quand même "grand" ! Pauvre bête !!! Je préfèrerais largement que ces monstres trouvent autre chose pour s'occuper et oublient le hamster, avec un peu de chance il terminera sur une annonce du mauvais coin et aura peut-être une chance de s'en sortir..

----------


## baboune51

sales morveux .... des  coups de pied au c.. qui se perdent !!!!!!!!

----------


## EdenRSB

Je sais pas si le hamster a droit à une nouvelle attraction après la boule tournante, je suis pas allée plus loin...

Quelle horreur, pauvre bouchon. Etre parent c'est transmettre des valeurs, le respect en fait partie.

----------


## marymais

très choquée aussi, je leur en retournerais bien une a ces sales petits c***

----------


## loulouk

on en revient toujours au même finallement,
aucun respect inculté par les parents,
une de mes filles fait ça et elle se prendrait 2 tartes dans la tronche,
quoi que nn en fait ça leur viendrait même pas une idée pareille !

je note l'extrême gentillesse du hamster quand même,
à aucun moment il ne mord, il aurait du leur filer un bon coup de dent tiend  ::

----------


## latinachupeta

ca me fait peter un plomb de voir ca sale gosses de merde aucune valeur morale .... ya vraiment des parents cons!!!!! cest une question d'éducation et de sensibilisation ... meme si on aime pas les animaux au moins on les respecte !!!

----------


## ursel

::

----------


## Doll

Pauvre loulou....... sales gosses  :: 

Oui, franchement, il est super patient ce petit hamster  ::

----------


## Neela Chou

Quelle honte! Pauvres abrutis! Des coups de poings c'est ça qu'ils méritent! (et les parents aussi par la même occasion!!)

----------


## totoro

il y a vraiment des paires de claques qui se perdent...

----------


## Misstay

J'ai osé montrer quelques extraits à ma fille de 7 ans, elle était au bord des larmes!!!
C'est honteux, des sales gamines pareilles, aucun respect, que font les parents???

----------


## Physalie

mais c'est d'une débilité absolue !!!
pauvre hamster.. :-(

----------


## ratou2

Impossible de voir la vidéo, et c'est pas plus mal car j'avais hésité à la regarder en lisant vos commentaires.

----------


## COCO12

[QUOTE=loulouk;1391913]on en revient toujours au même finallement,
aucun respect inculté par les parents,
une de mes filles fait ça et elle se prendrait 2 tartes dans la tronche,
quoi que nn en fait ça leur viendrait même pas une idée pareille !

Justement, ça ne leur viendrait pas à l'esprit!
Les responsables sont en grande partie les parents, mes enfants ont le courage de s'interposer dans ce genre de cas.
Mon fils a ramené un pigeon blessé de l’école alors que tous ses potes s'amusaient à le lancer en l'air pour voir s'il allait pas se mettre à voler. Il s'est fait charrier et traiter de Brigitte Bardot. Ce n'est pas simple pour un môme mais il me l'a bien ramené à la maison.
Je pense que c'est beaucoup une question d'éducation et de sensibilisation en effet, mais pas seulement. 
Je n'ai pas été élevée par des parents super sensibles à la PA, mais même môme ça ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de m'amuser de la sorte avec un animal quel qui soit, c'est à se poser des questions franchement! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oh j'avais pas vu, ça date!!
D'empêche toujours d'actualité ce genre de comportement alors aucune importance!

----------


## MarieSue

Bonjour, 

je n'ai pas pu visionner non plus, il s'affiche "cette vidéo n'existe pas "

Pas besoin pour imaginer d'après vos réactions ce qu'elle montre : de la bêtise et de la méchanceté "à l'état pur", sans mauvais jeu de mots.

Le fait que ce soit des enfants est très troublant. Les psy disent qu'il y a en chacun de nous, même normalement constitué (quoique franchement on se le demande à un certain stade,) une pulsion destructrice sadique. Ce doit être vrai, (justement, le fait que ce soit des enfants le prouve.) Raison de plus pour éduquer, communiquer, ne pas laisser nos enfants s'abrutir devant des jeux vidéos, des programmes ou dans des comportements qui banalisent la violence, voire la justifie. On en est tous responsable.

Je vais faire un peu dans la moralisation philosophique et je n'apporte pas vraiment de recette ni de solution, mais bon, ce que je veux souligner, c'est que la société est devenue très violente et très individualiste. Nos enfants en sont le produit et le reflet.

C'est balo ce que je vais ajouter, mais c'est très rassurant Misstay que votre fille de 7 ans en ait pleuré. La mienne de 9 ans est scandalisée par certaines vidéos que j'ai jugé utile de lui montrer. Vous pouvez Coco12 être fier de votre fils qui a montré plus qu'un simple courage de ses convictions contre de la bêtise et de la méchanceté.
 Les enfants qui ne sont pas "habitués" à la violence se rendent bien compte qu'elle ne doit, et ne peut pas, avoir de justification. Ceux qui y sont "vaccinés" deviennent incapables de se rendre compte que c'est de la violence. "C'était pour s'amuser." Une justification bien "normale" et "légitime" pour un enfant somme toute... C'est bien là l'ironie, et la responsabilité éducative des adultes.

Moi ce comportement irresponsable enfantin ça me rappelle celui de beaucoup d'adultes, pour donner un exemple précis et caricatural celui du récidiviste qui conduit en état d'ivresse, tue, et dit ensuite qu'il ne l'a pas fait exprès, c'était un accident...  Du moment où l'intention n'est pas à priori de nuire, tout devrait leur être pardonné et admis...

Dans notre société moderne individualiste on se permet et on admet bien des choses au nom de la liberté, la liberté de s'amuser, celle de conduire etc... On oublie bien trop souvent que les droits s'accompagnent de devoirs. Le devoir et la prise de ses responsabilités, c'est un truc essentiel à apprendre aux enfants. Et ça n'a rien de rigide.

----------


## Hellgrine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJyN9vEWhg4

Je suis très choquée que les parents ne disent rien, en plus les enfants ont l'air quand même "grand" ! Pauvre bête !!! Je préfèrerais largement que ces monstres trouvent autre chose pour s'occuper et oublient le hamster, avec un peu de chance il terminera sur une annonce du mauvais coin et aura peut-être une chance de s'en sortir..

----------


## baboune51

sales morveux .... des  coups de pied au c.. qui se perdent !!!!!!!!

----------


## EdenRSB

Je sais pas si le hamster a droit à une nouvelle attraction après la boule tournante, je suis pas allée plus loin...

Quelle horreur, pauvre bouchon. Etre parent c'est transmettre des valeurs, le respect en fait partie.

----------


## marymais

très choquée aussi, je leur en retournerais bien une a ces sales petits c***

----------


## loulouk

on en revient toujours au même finallement,
aucun respect inculté par les parents,
une de mes filles fait ça et elle se prendrait 2 tartes dans la tronche,
quoi que nn en fait ça leur viendrait même pas une idée pareille !

je note l'extrême gentillesse du hamster quand même,
à aucun moment il ne mord, il aurait du leur filer un bon coup de dent tiend  ::

----------


## latinachupeta

ca me fait peter un plomb de voir ca sale gosses de merde aucune valeur morale .... ya vraiment des parents cons!!!!! cest une question d'éducation et de sensibilisation ... meme si on aime pas les animaux au moins on les respecte !!!

----------


## ursel

::

----------


## Doll

Pauvre loulou....... sales gosses  :: 

Oui, franchement, il est super patient ce petit hamster  ::

----------


## Neela Chou

Quelle honte! Pauvres abrutis! Des coups de poings c'est ça qu'ils méritent! (et les parents aussi par la même occasion!!)

----------


## totoro

il y a vraiment des paires de claques qui se perdent...

----------


## Misstay

J'ai osé montrer quelques extraits à ma fille de 7 ans, elle était au bord des larmes!!!
C'est honteux, des sales gamines pareilles, aucun respect, que font les parents???

----------


## Physalie

mais c'est d'une débilité absolue !!!
pauvre hamster.. :-(

----------


## ratou2

Impossible de voir la vidéo, et c'est pas plus mal car j'avais hésité à la regarder en lisant vos commentaires.

----------


## COCO12

[QUOTE=loulouk;1391913]on en revient toujours au même finallement,
aucun respect inculté par les parents,
une de mes filles fait ça et elle se prendrait 2 tartes dans la tronche,
quoi que nn en fait ça leur viendrait même pas une idée pareille !

Justement, ça ne leur viendrait pas à l'esprit!
Les responsables sont en grande partie les parents, mes enfants ont le courage de s'interposer dans ce genre de cas.
Mon fils a ramené un pigeon blessé de l’école alors que tous ses potes s'amusaient à le lancer en l'air pour voir s'il allait pas se mettre à voler. Il s'est fait charrier et traiter de Brigitte Bardot. Ce n'est pas simple pour un môme mais il me l'a bien ramené à la maison.
Je pense que c'est beaucoup une question d'éducation et de sensibilisation en effet, mais pas seulement. 
Je n'ai pas été élevée par des parents super sensibles à la PA, mais même môme ça ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de m'amuser de la sorte avec un animal quel qui soit, c'est à se poser des questions franchement! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oh j'avais pas vu, ça date!!
D'empêche toujours d'actualité ce genre de comportement alors aucune importance!

----------


## MarieSue

Bonjour, 

je n'ai pas pu visionner non plus, il s'affiche "cette vidéo n'existe pas "

Pas besoin pour imaginer d'après vos réactions ce qu'elle montre : de la bêtise et de la méchanceté "à l'état pur", sans mauvais jeu de mots.

Le fait que ce soit des enfants est très troublant. Les psy disent qu'il y a en chacun de nous, même normalement constitué (quoique franchement on se le demande à un certain stade,) une pulsion destructrice sadique. Ce doit être vrai, (justement, le fait que ce soit des enfants le prouve.) Raison de plus pour éduquer, communiquer, ne pas laisser nos enfants s'abrutir devant des jeux vidéos, des programmes ou dans des comportements qui banalisent la violence, voire la justifie. On en est tous responsable.

Je vais faire un peu dans la moralisation philosophique et je n'apporte pas vraiment de recette ni de solution, mais bon, ce que je veux souligner, c'est que la société est devenue très violente et très individualiste. Nos enfants en sont le produit et le reflet.

C'est balo ce que je vais ajouter, mais c'est très rassurant Misstay que votre fille de 7 ans en ait pleuré. La mienne de 9 ans est scandalisée par certaines vidéos que j'ai jugé utile de lui montrer. Vous pouvez Coco12 être fier de votre fils qui a montré plus qu'un simple courage de ses convictions contre de la bêtise et de la méchanceté.
 Les enfants qui ne sont pas "habitués" à la violence se rendent bien compte qu'elle ne doit, et ne peut pas, avoir de justification. Ceux qui y sont "vaccinés" deviennent incapables de se rendre compte que c'est de la violence. "C'était pour s'amuser." Une justification bien "normale" et "légitime" pour un enfant somme toute... C'est bien là l'ironie, et la responsabilité éducative des adultes.

Moi ce comportement irresponsable enfantin ça me rappelle celui de beaucoup d'adultes, pour donner un exemple précis et caricatural celui du récidiviste qui conduit en état d'ivresse, tue, et dit ensuite qu'il ne l'a pas fait exprès, c'était un accident...  Du moment où l'intention n'est pas à priori de nuire, tout devrait leur être pardonné et admis...

Dans notre société moderne individualiste on se permet et on admet bien des choses au nom de la liberté, la liberté de s'amuser, celle de conduire etc... On oublie bien trop souvent que les droits s'accompagnent de devoirs. Le devoir et la prise de ses responsabilités, c'est un truc essentiel à apprendre aux enfants. Et ça n'a rien de rigide.

----------

